

Is Apple's iPhone no longer cool to teens? - kenjackson
http://www.forbes.com/sites/larissafaw/2013/01/09/is-apples-iphone-no-longer-cool-to-teens/

======
kyriakos
Results of good marketing and products on Samsung's behalf and rehashing of
the same old products by Apple.

